# Buckboard & Candian bacon this weekend Mass Pictures!



## jetman (Dec 15, 2012)

Trying a couple new things this weekend, Buckboard bacon and a under $10 home made cold smoke generator. about 10 days ago I dry rubbed about 15# of pork shoulder with the same cure I use for Canadian bacon from thoseguys26 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/117613/pork-loin-candian-bacon-recipe-q-view-gallore

At 2am last night (time I get home from work) I took a slice from thickest part, washed and pan fried to test for saltyness, taste was spot on! Rinsed well and started drying in the fridge.













Buckboard bacon after 10 days under dry rub.jpg



__ jetman
__ Dec 15, 2012






Beautiful color













Buckboard bacon slice cut from center cooked up fo



__ jetman
__ Dec 15, 2012






Mouth watering













Buckboard bacon.jpg



__ jetman
__ Dec 15, 2012






Little heavy on the heat but oh so yummy. Flavor and salinity are spot on!

Yesterday, on the way to work I hit up my local butcher supply (Candy Store!) for natural casings to try my hand at sausage while waiting for baconz to smoke. Bad place to go with a credit card, besides casings I picked up some pre-mixed Bratwurst and German sausage spice blends, a small roll of elastic netting (to make a round Canadian bacon by sandwiching two loins together) and some really cool Stainless bacon hangers.













New Bacon hanger for smoking.jpg



__ jetman
__ Dec 15, 2012






Bacon & sausage hangers, about $7 each

Hoping to speed up pelicle formation, I put a small fan on the shoulders













Fan drying to speed up pelicle formation.jpg



__ jetman
__ Dec 15, 2012






Never having cold smoked before, I needed a quicker solution then waiting for AMNPS to arrive I found some thing at my local Target store that may work.













desk drawer organizer made into cold smoke generat



__ jetman
__ Dec 15, 2012






It's a simple pencil organizer made of welded steel, had to cut a few pieces to make a clean path for chips. This is only a temporary solution, it's far too thin material. Will order an AMNPS after holidays.













test burn.jpg



__ jetman
__ Dec 15, 2012






Before the test burn, I took the torch and burned off all the paint. Filled with Bear Mountain Apple-wood chips, lit off and an hour later she's smokin' !!

Will be using my $10 ECB for the buckboard bacon, the Canadian bacon will be going in the FCS (file cabinet smoker) later.













Brinkman grill & smoke.jpg



__ jetman
__ Dec 15, 2012






That's enough playing on the computer, need to get the meat on the hangers !!

Jetman<<<


----------



## jetman (Dec 15, 2012)

More pichers,













hangers.jpg



__ jetman
__ Dec 15, 2012






Hanging from top rack of ECB













Hangin bacon.jpg



__ jetman
__ Dec 15, 2012






Peeking in the door, MMMMM

Jetman<<<


----------



## shannon127 (Dec 16, 2012)

Looking good....can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## jetman (Dec 16, 2012)

We have Bacon !!!

Using my office supply ama$ing type smoker and refilling once for a total cold smoke time of about 10 hours.













BBB after about 10 hours Apple wood smoke.jpg



__ jetman
__ Dec 16, 2012






Morning after the smoke, temps about 40 degrees last night, I just left it outside until breakfast time.













BBB done smoking.jpg



__ jetman
__ Dec 16, 2012






View in side door of ECB, nice color!













BBB for breakfast.jpg



__ jetman
__ Dec 16, 2012






No action pics of the Univex slicer, but I was bale to make it paper thin. Nothing to judge size by but the grill is full width of the stove, only four slices fit !!













BBB Morning after smoking.jpg



__ jetman
__ Dec 16, 2012






Little out of order pic, shot of home made pellet smoker.













Pray to Cheesus.jpg



__ jetman
__ Dec 16, 2012






For a couple hours I had five pounds of Tillamook cheddar cheese (worlds best cheddar!) on top of the smoker, sorry no pics of the cheez but I can say that two hours of cold smoke produced some wonderfully smoked cheddar!

Have canadian bacon working in the FCS now, it's hanging in elastic netting so it's 100% exposed to smoke.

Stay tuned for more smoking mayhem 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






JetMan<<<


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 16, 2012)

that looks GREATTTTTTTT   (Tony The Tiger voice)...  the only thing I would do different would be to put some kind of difuser over the top of the cold smoker...  I have noticed on mine that the pellets do get warm enough to start cooking or burning the bacon that is right above it when it is that close to it...


----------



## jetman (Dec 16, 2012)

JckDanls 07 said:


> that looks GREATTTTTTTT (Tony The Tiger voice)... the only thing I would do different would be to put some kind of difuser over the top of the cold smoker... I have noticed on mine that the pellets do get warm enough to start cooking or burning the bacon that is right above it when it is that close to it...


Thanks for the tip, will certainly add some sort of diffuser plate to the pellet smoker. The second plate of pellets crossed over the barrier and ignited the entire tray, all up in smoke in an hour; I have some charring on the lower tips. Girlfriend is taking those home for Split Pea soup!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 16, 2012)

Looking good Jetman! How come you didn't use the file cabinet smoker??? I didn't like the color of my buckboard so I put it in for it's last round of smoke, It's looking really good now!! Wasabi soy almonds and Scarbelly's sweet and spicy almonds going in the smoker in a bit!!


----------



## vikingqueen (Dec 16, 2012)

It was  and is very delicious  Jetman  you sliced it perfectly for our breakfast !  I am a bacon freak so I love helping you ..


----------



## shannon127 (Dec 16, 2012)

Looking pretty good


----------



## jetman (Dec 16, 2012)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looking good Jetman! How come you didn't use the file cabinet smoker??? I didn't like the color of my buckboard so I put it in for it's last round of smoke, It's looking really good now!! Wasabi soy almonds and Scarbelly's sweet and spicy almonds going in the smoker in a bit!!


My plans were to use the FCS to hot smoke the canadian bacon at same time but I did not get to CB until today, plus I just wanted to try out the new to me $10 ECB. I thought the BBB had too much smoke (Bear Mountain pellets)  with 10 hours, does it mellow with age? 

Just munched on a slice of the smoked Tillamook, OMG it's incredible and with only two hours smoke. FYI, the new slicer just plows through cheese; the cheese is so thin it has only one side 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





JetMan<<<


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 16, 2012)

Jetman I let the bacon mellow for a few days in the fridge and then slice and pac it. I did a total of 24 hrs on my batch. But It also was a bunch cooler here! I always do shorter smokes over multiple days. Typically shoot for around a total of 18hrs.


----------



## jetman (Dec 16, 2012)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Jetman I let the bacon mellow for a few days in the fridge and then slice and pac it. I did a total of 24 hrs on my batch. But It also was a bunch cooler here! I always do shorter smokes over multiple days. Typically shoot for around a total of 18hrs.


The mellowing, that's good to know thanks. I sliced one of the four pieces today, remaining are in the freezer. Will slice remainder when ebay order of 150 vacuum bags arrive. Sorta related, just made up a 5# batch of English breakfast bangers in new grinder, stuffing in natural casings Mon morning.

Jetman<<<


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 16, 2012)

Sounds good. I have let the bacon rest in the fridge up to 5 days after smoking before slicing and packing. I used apple and cherry this smoke and really like the combination!


----------



## humdinger (Dec 16, 2012)

Nice pics Jetman. Great Q-view and great looking bacon.


----------



## jetman (Dec 16, 2012)

Time for more "dirty" pics, finished off the canadian bacon today.













CB wrapped for smoking.jpg



__ jetman
__ Dec 16, 2012






Wanting a more rounded CB, I picked up some netting from my local butcher supply.













CB smoking.jpg



__ jetman
__ Dec 16, 2012






Tied ends with plastic ties, could not find my cotton twine, hanging in FCS













CB 01.jpg



__ jetman
__ Dec 16, 2012






After a few hours, yummy yummy!













CB 2 loins back to back.jpg



__ jetman
__ Dec 16, 2012






A local smoked meat shop makes a wonderful CB but they place two loins together, flat to flat, making a nice round ham.

This my attempt at it, no glue to hold them together, hoping they stick together enough at least to run through the slicer.













Canadian Bacon right out of smoker.jpg



__ jetman
__ Dec 16, 2012






This is a single loin heavily coated in black pepper.

Time for a break!

JetMan<<<


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## humdinger (Dec 17, 2012)

Mmmmmm Pepper!


----------



## sqwib (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow, great thread.

Great Job


----------



## jetman (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for the kudos guys, means a lot to me coming from guys who know what they are doing 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Just had a plate of Banger sausages that I made up last night, details & pics will be in a new thread. This is a great forum, love getting the little tips that you don't find in cook books; letting the BBB age a few days to mellow the smokiness kept me from feeding it to the cats!! Might have to buy another brick of cheddar, I can't keep out of the brick I ran through the slicer 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





JetMan<<<


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 17, 2012)

Well while your at it throw in a stick of pepper jack, that's become our all time favorite!


----------



## vikingqueen (Dec 26, 2012)

took some of the Jetmans buckboard bacon and wrapped it around boneless chicken  breasts  very yummy smokey flavor blended with the chicken quite well .

My next attempt will be poppers wrapped with the buckboard bacon . !!   my split pea soup with very smoke flavored end pieces turned out very delicious ,the strong flavor of the peas mellowed out the flavor of the intense smoke but is a nice even flavor with the peas .


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 26, 2012)

vikingqueen said:


> took some of the Jetmans buckboard bacon and wrapped it around boneless chicken  breasts  very yummy smokey flavor blended with the chicken quite well .
> 
> My next attempt will be poppers wrapped with the buckboard bacon . !!   my split pea soup with very smoke flavored end pieces turned out very delicious ,the strong flavor of the peas mellowed out the flavor of the intense smoke but is a nice even flavor with the peas .


We love to wrap chicken breasts up with bacon and throw them in the smoker! Check out the ABT section for some more bacon wrapped goodness! Out of the bacon I smoked last batch the BBB is my favorite!


----------



## vikingqueen (May 13, 2013)

Thanks Jetman ...bacon my favorite !!!


----------

